# Crossfire VR705D Question



## budahbuddy803 (Oct 21, 2008)

I am using the crossfire vr705d to run my mids, tweets, and sub. I cannot stand the inputs on this amp. I dont have tough enough wire or the design itself is just flawed. Is there any kind of trick to firmly securing the wiring into the amp? I have gotten to the point where I put electrical tape on some of them trying to keep the wires from sliding out. 

Is there a trick to getting the wire to remain in the input or is there any accessory that I can look into buying that would make things easier?


These are the dreaded inputs i am speaking of.


----------



## Volenti (Feb 17, 2010)

Tin the stripped ends of the wires with solder, that will give the grub screws on the terminals something to bite into.

To make soldering the power cables easier pull the wire out of a twisty tie and coil it around the stripped end of the power cable before you try and solder it, this holds all the strands together while you solder (you'll need a small gass torch unless you have a very big iron for the power cable)


----------



## budahbuddy803 (Oct 21, 2008)

Volenti said:


> Tin the stripped ends of the wires with solder, that will give the grub screws on the terminals something to bite into.
> 
> To make soldering the power cables easier pull the wire out of a twisty tie and coil it around the stripped end of the power cable before you try and solder it, this holds all the strands together while you solder (you'll need a small gass torch unless you have a very big iron for the power cable)


Very good idea. Thanks for the tip. I will take that stuff to school with me so I can see what I can do. thanks again.


----------

